# Müllt sich Gentoo zu?

## musv

Eigentlich dachte ich ja, dass Linux ansich eine saubere Systemstruktur haben sollte. Aber dann tauchen da die komischsten Probleme auf. Ich hab 2 Rechner: Einen AMD64 (Neuinstallation) und ein Notebook (PentiumIII) mit einer 3 Jahre alten Installation.

1. Skype:

Auf dem Notebook hatte ich früher mal alsa benutzt. Aber vielleicht vor einem halben Jahr bin ich dann komplett auf OSS4 umgestiegen. Der neue Rechner (amd64) hat von Anfang an niemals eine Alsa-Bibliothek gesehen. Auf dem Notebook wurden alle (=scheinbar doch nicht) Bestandteile von alsa entfernt. Dann hab ich Skype auf beiden Rechnern installiert. Für Skype gibt es neben der alsa-Version auch eine OSS-Version. Auf dem AMD64 startet das Skype ohne Probleme. Beim Notebook bekomm ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
/opt/skype/skype: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot o

pen shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Installier ich auf dem Notebook die alsa-headers und alsa-libs, geht's auch da - über OSS. In welchen Tiefen des Systems haben sich die alsa-Restviren versteckt? Eigentlich sollten seit der OSS-Umstellung die meisten Systemlibs aktualisiert worden sein. Wo sich das alsa vergräbt, ist mir noch ein Rätsel.

2. kdm:

Auf beiden Rechner läuft kdm-4.2. Bei beiden Rechner kann ich im KDM-Sessionmenü e16 auswählen. Mehr ist auf beiden Kisten auch nicht installiert. Während jedoch der AMD64 den Enlightenment ordentlich startet, seh ich beim Notebook nur eine rahmenlose Konsole. Die Config- und Startdateien (kdmrc, starte16, e16.desktop) sind identisch, kdm- und e16-Version ebenfalls. 

3. WLAN:

Beide Rechner haben eine Netzwerkkarte mit Atheros-Chip drin. Bei beiden läuft eine statische Netzkonfiguration. Nur hab ich logischerweise auf dem Notebook außerdem dhcp installiert, weil Notebook halt mobil bedeutet. Der AMD64 startet problemlos, lädt die statische Netzconfig aus der /etc/conf.d/net, startet wpa_supplicant und läuft. Das Notebook bootet bis zum dbus und versucht dann trotz statischer Netzwerkkonfiguration krampfhaft per dhcp eine IP zu bekommen. Nach einer Minute schlägt das fehl. Über ein Script in /etc/conf.d/local.start teste ich, ob die IP vorhanden ist. Im Negativfall starte ich die WLAN-Karte einfach neu. Dann geht's komischerweise mit der statischen Konfiguration. Deinstalliere ich dhcp, spar ich mir zwar die 1 Minute DHCP-Versuche. Das Netz muss ich dann trotzdem nochmal manuell starten. 

4. Umstellung von ISO-8859-1 auf UTF-8

Den AMD64 hab ich gleich mit UTF-8 installiert. Das Notebook lief erst mit ISO-8859-1, wurde aber vor ca. 1 Monat auch auf UTF-8 umstellt. Die locale sind auf beiden Rechnern gleich, trotzdem bekomm ich beim Compilieren von diversen Perl-Modulen einen Hinweis, dass die Locale de_DE@euro nicht gefunden werden konnte (wurde ja auch geändert, klar gibt's die nicht mehr), und dass auf "C" zurückgegangen wird. Wie gesagt, die locale sind gleich: locale.gen hat die gleichen Einträge, /etc/env.d/02locales ebenfalls, glibc und Perl wurde neugebaut. 

Bei Windows wäre das ein klassischer Fall von Neuinstallation. Warum müllt sich Linux so zu, warum hat Gentoo so einen besch... Memoryeffekt? Ich schieb die Neuinstallation noch vor mir her, weil ich das Notebook zum Arbeiten brauch. Und bei einem PentiumIII geht eine Woche für die Neuinstallation drauf.

----------

## 69719

Da Skype nicht opensource und somit nicht ohne alsa compiliert werden kann ist dies eine Abhängigkeit des Skype Programms.

----------

## XMath

Hi,

zu 3.:

Kann es sein, dass sich der dhcp-client automatisch beim emerge auch in ein runlevel einfügt?

HTH

----------

## musv

 *escor wrote:*   

> Da Skype nicht opensource und somit nicht ohne alsa compiliert werden kann ist dies eine Abhängigkeit des Skype Programms.

 

Das ist falsch. Auf meinem AMD64 ist kein alsa installiert - weder die Header noch die Libs. Und da funktioniert es auch. 

http://www.skype.com/intl/de/download/skype/linux/choose/

-> static oss

 *XMath wrote:*   

> Kann es sein, dass sich der dhcp-client automatisch beim emerge auch in ein runlevel einfügt?HTH

 

```
find /etc/runlevels/ -iname "*dhcp*"
```

Kein Ergebnis. Steht nicht drin. Ich könnte mich auch nicht daran erinnern, den ausgetragen zu haben.

----------

## 69719

 *musv wrote:*   

> Das ist falsch. Auf meinem AMD64 ist kein alsa installiert - weder die Header noch die Libs. Und da funktioniert es auch. 
> 
> http://www.skype.com/intl/de/download/skype/linux/choose/
> 
> -> static oss

 

Ich zitiere von der Seite

```

Softwareanforderungen

Qt 4.2.1+

D-Bus 1.0.0

libasound2 1.0.12

```

Und ich zitiere das static oss binary.

```

escor@mars ~/tmp/skype/skype_static-2.0.0.72-oss $ ldd skype

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xf7ee1000)

        libasound.so.2 => /usr/lib32/libasound.so.2 (0xf7e10000)

        libXv.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libXv.so.1 (0xf7e0b000)

        libXss.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libXss.so.1 (0xf7e07000)

        libSM.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libSM.so.6 (0xf7dfe000)

        libICE.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libICE.so.6 (0xf7de5000)

        libXi.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libXi.so.6 (0xf7ddc000)

        libXrender.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libXrender.so.1 (0xf7dd3000)

        libXrandr.so.2 => /usr/lib32/libXrandr.so.2 (0xf7dcc000)

        libXfixes.so.3 => /usr/lib32/libXfixes.so.3 (0xf7dc6000)

        libXcursor.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libXcursor.so.1 (0xf7dbc000)

        libXinerama.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libXinerama.so.1 (0xf7db7000)

        libfreetype.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libfreetype.so.6 (0xf7d37000)

        libfontconfig.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libfontconfig.so.1 (0xf7d0d000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libXext.so.6 (0xf7cfe000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libX11.so.6 (0xf7c12000)

        librt.so.1 => /lib32/librt.so.1 (0xf7c09000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib32/libdl.so.2 (0xf7c04000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib32/libpthread.so.0 (0xf7bec000)

        libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/32/libstdc++.so.6 (0xf7b05000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib32/libm.so.6 (0xf7adc000)

        libgcc_s.so.1 => /lib32/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x47fc4000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib32/libc.so.6 (0xf7980000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib32/libz.so.1 (0x4dac1000)

        libexpat.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libexpat.so.1 (0x4d448000)

        libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libXau.so.6 (0xf797b000)

        libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libXdmcp.so.6 (0xf7975000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xf7ee2000)

```

Mach mal ein ldd auf dem PC wo es ohne geht und schau mal nach ob dort eine libasound.so.2 existiert.

----------

## musv

 *escor wrote:*   

> Mach mal ein ldd auf dem PC wo es ohne geht und schau mal nach ob dort eine libasound.so.2 existiert.

 

Edit: Hast recht. In /usr/lib32 ist tatsächlich eine libasound.2 vorhanden, obwohl:

```
eix -I alsa

No matches found.
```

nichts an Alsa-Zeug installiert ist.

Edit2: 

```
 equery belongs libasound.so.2

[ Searching for file(s) libasound.so.2 in *... ]

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20080810 (/usr/lib32/libasound.so.2 -> libasound.so.2.0.0)
```

Ich hab die libasound.so.2 jetzt auf das Notebook rüberkopiert. Ist zwar unsauber, funktioniert aber wenigstens.Last edited by musv on Thu Mar 26, 2009 10:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 69719

Hast recht, ist nicht wirklich abhängig. Aber dann scheint dein app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs nicht richtig installiert zu sein. Hast du mal ein revdep-rebuild durchlaufen lassen?

----------

## Max Steel

Evtl mal ein equery b /usr/lib32/libasound.so.2 laufen lassen, soweit ich weiß zeigt das dann das Paket zu der Datei an.

----------

## musv

Ok, ich hab ein Posting im Skype-Forum abgelassen. Eventuell schreib ich dort noch'n Bug-Report.

----------

